# Test on RAID-5 software



## zambombas (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a RAID-5 and I want to perform some tests. In linux exists mdadm (-r -a -f). In Freebsd FreeBSD? I mounted the RAID with gvinum  Thank you and sorry for my poor *E*nglish.


----------



## idle (Mar 25, 2012)

ports/benchmarks/raidtest

[CMD=""]make search key=raid -C /usr/ports/[/CMD]


----------



## zambombas (Mar 25, 2012)

idle said:
			
		

> benchmarks/raidtest
> 
> [CMD=""]make search key=raid -C /usr/ports/[/CMD]



Thank you!


----------



## zambombas (Mar 25, 2012)

One last question I don't know how use this tool. Do you know how to use it?


----------

